# Books about defense of Congregationalism



## Mayflower (Jun 10, 2006)

Does anyone knows books which describe a defense of Congregationalism ?

One book i know is John Cotton - Way of Congregational Churches Cleared. And i think that Owen also has this topic discuss in one of his works, but i need more resources.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 10, 2006)

The Independents at the Westminster Assembly make their case for Congregationalism in the _Grand Debate._ In this work also are the Presbyterian arguments. These are the official Westminster documents on the debate over church polity.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jun 10, 2006)

Chris, 
Do you happen to know where one could obtain this book?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 10, 2006)

I don't suppose you want to wait for a Naphtali critical edition? It has never been reprinted. There was a 1648 first edition reissued as Grand Debate in 1652. I think they may be the same issue with different title pages, though I may be wrong and the latter is a new issue. 
_The reasons presented by the dissenting brethren against certain propositions concerning presbyteriall government, and the proofs of them voted by the Assembly of Divines, sitting ... at Westminster : together with the answer of the Assembly of Divines to those reasons of dissent_ London, 1648 
The 1652 is available on Early English Books. The text is not at all easy to follow though in my opinion and hence the great need for a new edition.

Main Author:	Westminster Assembly (1643-1652. Dissenting Brethren)
Title Details:	The grand debate concerning Presbitery and independency by the Assembly of Divines convened at Westminster by authority of Parliament : concerning first the assemblies propositions (with the proof of them from Scripture) concerning the presbiteriall government, secondly the Dissenting Brethrens reasons against the said propositions, thirdly the answer of the assemblies to those reasons of dissent / examined and perused by Jer. Whitaker, though. Goodwin
Series:	Early English books, 1641-1700 ; 1462:9
Publisher:	[London] : Printed for Anthony Williamson ..., 1652


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jun 10, 2006)

I'd love your edition... when is it due out?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 10, 2006)

Ben,
There was something in the works but looks like plans are changing. So now I would say two years optimistically. Maybe sooner if I move it to the front burner and don't have to write so much for CPJ volume 3 for next year! I have a more important work in front of it trying to get this new critical text of the WCF and Catechisms completed. So much to do so little time to do it.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jun 10, 2006)

You need to hire an associate.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 10, 2006)

Well, and feed him you mean?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jun 10, 2006)

Hey... you have kids don't you? Tell 'em that it is time to earn their keep!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 10, 2006)

If I had kids I'd be doing a boat load of books a year. Sorry, no such free labor!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 11, 2006)

Richard Baxter lists the following as being the books he recommends for the study of Independency in his _Christian Directory_, p. 734:



> 12. Of independency: _pro_, Norton, (moderate,) Hooker, Allen and Shephard, Burton, Apologet. Narrative, Reasons of the Dissenters in the Assembly, Dr. Owen's Catechism, and of Schism.
> _Cont._ J. Ball, Rutherford, the Assembly's Reply, the London Ministers' Jus Divinum Presbyterii, Cawdrey against Dr. Owen, &c. Ben. Camfield against Dr. Owen's Catechism.


----------

